# Nets



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys I have been chatting to the guy who makes Gaffmann nets and gaffs http://www.gaffmann.com.au/ and he makes nets and gaffs to order  so I am asking what would you like to see in a net.








Note screw in head









Myself I am after a net with interchangeable gaff, short handle, net head width of about 60/70cm and with the new rubber eco netting as seen on the likes of the new berkley nets and Flybridge nets.

So if you guys have any thought's let us know. They guy who makes the nets would like to cater for the kayak market too.

(I have no direct affiliation with this company but BCF Laverton do stock this product. Mods if this is breaking commercial rules please move or delete at your discretion  )


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't like the Enviro nets because they catch too much wind when upright in my holder. Having said that I would prefer to use one if I could find one that folded easily i.e. and didn't catch the wind so much.

The Gaffman net looks the goods. Might have a look next time I'm in BCF. How durable is the netting?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> I don't like the Enviro nets because they catch too much wind when upright in my holder. Having said that I would prefer to use one if I could find one that folded easily i.e. and didn't catch the wind so much.
> 
> The Gaffman net looks the goods. Might have a look next time I'm in BCF. How durable is the netting?


The berkley environets are heaps better. I'm a convert bigtime.

http://www.purefishing.com.au/accessori ... kley-nets/


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

koich said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the Enviro nets because they catch too much wind when upright in my holder. Having said that I would prefer to use one if I could find one that folded easily i.e. and didn't catch the wind so much.
> ...


They do look good koich. Might have just found my birthday pressy


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The mesh on the berkley nets is what Gaffmann is looking at acquiring. 








So when the net is in a holder it wont act like a wind sock/sail and will be able to scoop through the water unlike the traditional enviro nets. The build quality of his nets is top notch and is widely sought after here in Melbourne.

Would having a net that floats be an advantage or just have a tether point at the end of the net. I would be happy with just a tether point.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like one a descent size. The mob I got mine off, wont make them any bigger as they reckon the mesh gets to heavy for shiela's in Skeeters to lift. Its a fastnet and its great, moves through the water really easy, cheap as chips compared to those useless enviro nets, but any fish over a metre just wont fit in it!.

This Barra is 96cm, without the double lift it would not have been possible to bring it in, the nets just not deep enough!










So if they do a good size one, with lots of depth, I'd certainly be interested!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Feral said:


> I'd like one a descent size. The mob I got mine off, wont make them any bigger as they reckon the mesh gets to heavy for shiela's in Skeeters to lift. Its a fastnet and its great, moves through the water really easy, cheap as chips compared to those useless enviro nets, but any fish over a metre just wont fit in it!.
> 
> This Barra is 96cm, without the double lift it would not have been possible to bring it in, the nets just not deep enough
> 
> So if they do a good size one, with lots of depth, I'd certainly be interested!


Feral you could shoot Gaffmann an email to see what the can do. I'm sure the can get a bigger deeper bag/net.


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Feral, dunno about sheila's in skeeters, but it looks like a bigger one might tip the tinnie.

The fastnets are the goods, and wish I knew where to find one locally so I could decide between the "small" or the "fly" version.
http://www.flybridge.com.au/fastnet.html

The size you have looks like the 55cm (22in) size. If you're looking for a bigger version of the same style, the one to check out is called a "Yankee net" and the biggest size is 71cm (28in).
http://www.piscesfishingtackle.com/onli ... go55pvlsn1

I've got the 55cm version, but I'd like to downsize to match my fish catching abilities :wink:.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got the small "fly" version as well for Yak work, but prefer my el cheapo flyfishing style one from big W for the same reason, its much deeper. You cant beat being able to net the fish give the net a twist, and the fish is all nice an cosy in the net and cant get out while you house the rod shuffle things about etc etc before bringing it on board.

I got both of mine off Ebay. Tried that flybridge mob first, but could not work out how to order off them online and emails were ignored. Saw them on Ebay a few weeks later and got them there.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> Would having a net that floats be an advantage or just have a tether point at the end of the net. I would be happy with just a tether point.


Just go buy a berkley one already.

They already have an elastic tether point.


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely folding for me.
scm


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

koich said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > Would having a net that floats be an advantage or just have a tether point at the end of the net. I would be happy with just a tether point.
> ...


Do you work for berkley  If you see the Gaffmann nets you will understand why I would rather a Gaffmann net over a Berkley one, a much better build. I also so said I would help with ideas for a net for kayakers for him to range.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > GoneFishn said:
> ...


Only if you work for Gaffman.


----------

